# The Petfinder Thread



## Sutton Bend

At one time we had a macaw with a bent beak, a dog with one eye and a cat with three legs! Yep, I have a soft spot for tripods too.


----------



## Skye

Okay, I'm gonna be all over this thread! LOL I'll find a few of mine...
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chinese Crested Dog | Canton, OH | Porter

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chinese Crested Dog | Columbus, OH | Zoey (OH)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Jack Russell Terrier | Mentor, OH | Roxy

Love Chinese Crested and various terrier breeds...just not sure about my daughter's allergies!


----------



## spoowhisperer

Why do we do this type of torture to ourselves!!! I do this too, and it just depresses me because there is no way I can bring another dog into the home. I was SO LUCKY my husband agreed (finally) to letting me get another after my Koi died. Kai has really been a blessing. So why in the heck to scan petfinder!!!!
Someday, I will adopt from here, and have preached to my kids its a great way to go.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Standard Poodle | Palos Verdes Peninsula, CA | Noel

I don't live in LA but I often check petfinder using the zip code of where I went to college  This poodle looks very nice and needs a forever home!

And here is a baby standard poodle in Missouri! Gah I want a puppy!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18119939


----------



## Skye

It's sad to say, I am truly addicted. I thought it would "go away" after we adopted Auggie. It hasn't! And though I daydream about other breeds, I'm pretty sure our next dog will be another mini poodle; a rescue. My gorgeous silver girl is probably just a pipe dream for now!!!


----------



## Skye

Anyone in near Pittsburgh looking for a standard?

http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=WPHS.A134496

This shelter never has anything but Pit Bulls! I was shocked to see this listing!

BTW; what was the decision on posting rescues (in case anyone is interested?)?

P.S. $100.00 includes vaccines, spay and microchip. Too bad she's not a mini!


----------



## fjm

I do exactly the same thing on Dogsblog.com, the UK dog homing site. There is a lab cross pup on there at the moment whose eyes are calling to me ... fortunately they also show all the dogs that have been rehomed, so there are happy endings for some at least of those hopeful faces.


----------



## Sutton Bend

Skye,

That link to petharbor? Well she is beautiful! $100? I should just get in my car now~ if only... Anyone?


----------



## Skye

Another standard in PA....anyone???
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | Mechanicsburg, PA | Shiloh


----------



## taxtell

This thread is DANGEROUS. 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Standard Poodle | Byron, IL | Beauregard 'Beau'


----------



## Birdie

I always said I wouldn't develop the habit of browsing Petfinder, because I knew it would just torture me... I was right!! I've somehow gotten into a bit of a habit, and have thankfully not gotten the urge or desire to go get one yet! I've daydreamed a bit, but can restrain myself around the cute dogs. 

But look at this boy... Rocco, 6 months old and already almost as big as Desmond! He's such a cutie. Petfinder has made me realize that I really want to adopt a pittie some day.  










An entire litter of Standard Poodle puppies is up for adoption... Abandoned by a BYB in the backyard to fend for themselves... ugh, so sickening. ): Poor babies. 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Standard Poodle | Alpharetta, GA | Five Young Black S

There was another pit/staffy who was absolutely stunning! He was this small, red and white boy and I was in heaven! Thankfully he got adopted (I'm assuming) and I can't find his listing on PF, but that means I can't look at his gorgeous pics anymore lol.


----------



## Locket

Oh man Birdie! Rocco is too cute for words! Must have some Dane in him or something.


----------



## Locket

Look at this cutie. 

Chloe













The underbite is heart melting!! So cute! Such a muppet!

Muggles


----------



## taxtell

OMG she is adorable.
Look at that snoot!


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Ok, Seriously Taxtell, you HAD to post that listing??!! I know Exactly where Byron is, and go there often. He is too cute!! This thread is Killing me!!


----------



## taxtell

*shame*


----------



## Sutton Bend

This bonded pair of mini-klein sized dogs were found on the street and found their way into our local rescue (PACT). They have not made it to petfinder yet, and aren't on the PACT website yet either. I have contact info. 

The white mini is an aprox. 2 yr. old male, and all wiggles and kisses. His name is Orion. 

The Grey/White or Silver? Female is Destiny. She has straighter hair, and is estimated to be two years old as well. She is also a love. They must be adopted together. Any one know of someone who needs a couple of pups?


----------



## Skye

Sutton Bend said:


> This bonded pair of mini-klein sized dogs were found on the street and found their way into our local rescue (PACT). They have not made it to petfinder yet, and aren't on the PACT website yet either. I have contact info.
> 
> The white mini is an aprox. 2 yr. old male, and all wiggles and kisses. His name is Orion.
> 
> The Grey/White or Silver? Female is Destiny. She has straighter hair, and is estimated to be two years old as well. She is also a love. They must be adopted together. Any one know of someone who needs a couple of pups?


Aw, oh my gosh! Instant poodle family! Anyone that is looking nearby???


----------



## cliffdweller

Look at this cutie ! Josey, in Indiana :










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Standard Poodle | Fort Wayne, IN | Josey


----------



## faerie

Want!


----------



## Skye

Okay, friends, I've hardly been on Petfinder since we brought Mimi home. Yes...I think for now, I have cured my MPS by adding another! 
Here is a little girl with the same rescue that I got Mimi from. I am guessing she is from the same hoarding situation/puppymill. Her personality sounds like my Mimi. I ADORE Mimi. Anyone looking for a sweet, little companion?
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | Clear Spring, MD | Trudy Parti Poodle


----------



## Locket

He turned my frown upside down! How could anyone resist this face?!

Kermit


----------



## Sutton Bend

OMG there is another picture on the link of his smile! He is incredible. Kermit is the perfect name for him too.


----------



## Locket

Sutton Bend said:


> OMG there is another picture on the link of his smile! He is incredible. Kermit is the perfect name for him too.


I agree!!

I am soo smitten...I need a place of my own first though...and lots of money.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I found a standard poodle. His name is Flynn and he's red. And he's in Canada. And he has a natural tail.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Standard Poodle | Bowmanville, ON | Flynn


----------



## Locket

I am also really in love with this goofy guy

Huckleberry










and Royce


----------



## Locket

Fluffyspoos said:


> I found a standard poodle. His name is Flynn and he's red. And he's in Canada. And he has a natural tail.
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Standard Poodle | Bowmanville, ON | Flynn


Wow, I wonder if that's a Bijou dog or even one of Arreau's dogs.


----------



## Keithsomething

Locket said:


> Wow, I wonder if that's a Bijou dog or even one of Arreau's dogs.


I was actually thinking cantope
I know that Cherie would (if brought to her attention) take back any dog of hers that was surrendered to a shelter...IF this is one of her dogs which it isn't because of the natural tail she would save it and find it an amazing home


----------



## Sutton Bend

Oh man... He's nice. Won't be there long I bet!


----------



## Locket

Keithsomething said:


> I was actually thinking cantope
> I know that Cherie would (if brought to her attention) take back any dog of hers that was surrendered to a shelter...IF this is one of her dogs which it isn't because of the natural tail she would save it and find it an amazing home


I forgot about Cantope, missed the full tail part. I know Arreau would take a dog back, but owners do not always notify the breeder.


----------



## Sutton Bend

Huckleberry is just goofy enough to be dangerous! I can't look anymore, one new dog this week is enough!


----------



## Locket

Sutton Bend said:


> Huckleberry is just goofy enough to be dangerous! I can't look anymore, one new dog this week is enough!


Its a good thing I'm a poor student, otherwise I'd need to find a farm for all the dogs I want tonight!


----------



## Keithsomething

Isn't that sad...if I had to rehime a dog the first person Id contact would be the breeder :/...except elphie's since she's not to bright

And I agree sutton bend huckleberry is adorable XD


----------



## flufflvr

I just checked Arreau's site, and her Flynn has a natural tail too. It might not be him, but it could be.  
Dayspring Sun King at Arreau (Flynn) - photos.redstandardpoodles.net


----------



## Keithsomething

That Flynn lives with Cheries sister  
I don't think she'd put Cheries dog up for adoption without telling Cherie


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Yeah that petfinder dog is a good looking dog.

Though I think he's too dark to be Cherie's Flynn.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Fluffyspoos said:


> I found a standard poodle. His name is Flynn and he's red. And he's in Canada. And he has a natural tail.
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Standard Poodle | Bowmanville, ON | Flynn


My Flynn is safely ensconced in his loving home with my sister and her family. If I needed to find a home for one of my dogs, it sure wouldn't be on Petfinder. I have a binder full of people wanting an adult. BTW...I wish my Flynn was this dark. Unfortunately, he is quite apricot now. AND his feet aren't easty westy either. Flynn means red is Celtic, so there are loads of red boys named Flynn, just like lots of red girls named Lucy and Ginger.

Even if something happened that I did not want Flynn anymore, if I tried to take him from his loving family my name would be mud.

Edited to add...it is made clear to my buyers both verbally and contracturally, that I am to be notified in the event my puppy does not fit in and it is to be returned to me. I will be happy to rehome it to someone of my choice.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Yeah, that's why I didn't think he was yours.


----------



## Skye

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chinese Crested Dog | Oshawa, ON | Sky

Sweet lil thang!


----------



## nlrussell

Oh. My. Now you've all got me started!

I found so many beautiful poodles in Georgia! WOW! The sad thing is, they are listed with Georgia Poodle Rescue and they have a rule that they won't adopt out to families with children younger than 10 years old. ::


----------



## Skye

nlrussell said:


> Oh. My. Now you've all got me started!
> 
> I found so many beautiful poodles in Georgia! WOW! The sad thing is, they are listed with Georgia Poodle Rescue and they have a rule that they won't adopt out to families with children younger than 10 years old. ::


If you are wanting to adopt; hang in there! I have 2 rescues, a mini and a toy. I also have two young children, 5 and 2, and I do not have a fenced in yard. The right one for you is out there!


----------



## nlrussell

Thanks, Skye. It's kinda like marriage...not worth rushing into without a lot of thought! HA!


----------

